# Married Life



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Three women, one engaged, one married, and one a mistress, are chatting about their relationships and decide to amaze their men. That night all three will wear a leather bodice, stilettos and mask over their eyes. 

After a few days they meet again. 

The engaged girlfriend said: "The other night, when my boyfriend came back home, he found me in the leather bodice, 4-inch stilettos and mask. He said, 'You are the woman of my life, I love you'... then we made love all night long." 

The mistress stated: "Oh yes! The other night we met in the office. I was wearing the leather bodice, mega stilettos, mask over my eyes and a raincoat. When I opened the raincoat, he didn't say a word. We just had wild sex all night." 

The married one then said: "The other night I sent the kids to stay at my mother's for the night, I got myself ready, leather bodice, super stilettos and mask over my eyes. My husband came in from work, grabbed the TV controller and a beer, and said, 'Hey Batman, what's for dinner?'"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sad, but probably true perhaps of all the people abt 75% (men) take their partner for granted. abt 12 % (women) also take their partner for granted. the remainder probably have all the fun.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know, if I saw the wife dressed like that I would wonder what I did (and run the other way).


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

jajajajajaaja... not me, i will have sex and then run jajajajajajajja


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TheGreatLogan said:


> jajajajajaaja... not me, i will have sex and then run jajajajajajajja


Holy Crapola, Batman, put it away,,,you're (not your) way too predictable! :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> Holy Crapola, Batman, put it away,,,you're (not your) way too predictable! :lol:


+1


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I don't know, if I saw the wife dressed like that I would wonder what I did (and run the other way).


Those of you who have already heard stories about my wife know that outfit sounds about standard for her!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> Those of you who have already heard stories about my wife know that outfit sounds about standard for her!!


:goodjob: :allthumbs


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

:icon_bb: :icon_bb:


----------

